# Oil Heat vs Propane Heat ??



## NorPlan (Sep 18, 2014)

:help:  Is there a formula one can use to Compare Oi Consumption into what your Propane Consumption could be ??  As the Tank Reading varies from year to year at the start of each season.. We average approximately 856.8 liters of Fuel Oil dropped in the tank by Spring..

The present Oil Furnace is coming up to 20 yrs old and it's our understanding the % of Efficiency has greatly Deminished. Hence we are exploring switching to an Energy Efficient Propane Furnace with the idea of possibly adding propane stove and a propane fireplace heat as back up.. Cheers


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 18, 2014)

Here is a nice calculator for such things. You will have to plug in your best estimates as to efficiencies and cost per unit where you live. 
http://nepacrossroads.com/fuel-comparison-calculator.php

I&#8217;m sure there are many such comparison calculators on line.

This could help also
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/energy-content-d_868.html


----------



## beachguy005 (Sep 18, 2014)

One other thing to consider, though I don't know if it applies to your situation, is purchase costs.  I had propane and unless you owned your tank, which are expensive, you used your supplier provided tanks and had to buy propane from them alone.  Oil tanks are inexpensive and you can shop around for the best price for oil.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 18, 2014)

Great point beachguy. I would look at the cost factored out over the expected life of each. Around here propane goes up and down a lot also. Buy in summer when price is down. 

I have a farmer friend that put in the big propane tank for a corn dryer. He figured what the heck and added a filling station to it and is filling grill bottles and such as there is a campground down the road. He says he's making more on the gas than the corn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 18, 2014)

Many of my neighbors use propane heat. Nat gas is not a choice here -just oil or propane. I hear them complain about prices a lot. Not that oil is cheap, but a few of them regret their decision. Markets vary. One year, the oil is high, then something happens and propane shoots up. 
I guess you have to figure in a "break-even"  point in to that calculation to see if the conversion will pay off at some point.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 19, 2014)

I haven&#8217;t had or been around oil heat in a very long time as natural gas is in abundance here. But looking back as a kid the oil burning people seemed to have a lot more ongoing maintenance. Oil heat wasn&#8217;t as clean also. That could all have changed by now. 

As a kid it was coal and oil both being replaced by gas and electric. The people now on propane, now are all rural but not large enough to have a commercial gas well and free gas.


----------



## NorPlan (Sep 20, 2014)

bud16415 said:


> I havent had or been around oil heat in a very long time as natural gas is in abundance here. But looking back as a kid the oil burning people seemed to have a lot more ongoing maintenance. Oil heat wasnt as clean also. That could all have changed by now.
> 
> As a kid it was coal and oil both being replaced by gas and electric. The people now on propane, now are all rural but not large enough to have a commercial gas well and free gas.




:agree:  We're in a Rural Setting.. Enbridge ran a line through the Nearby village and the local HighSchool..  We're in a So Near But Still So far away situation.. The Oil Furnace is due for Replacement , Pricing leans greatly towards Propane Heat..  Hydro One is laying a severe beating on the Monthly Budget as it is and the Hydro needed to run a Propane Furnace is way less than running an Oil Furnace... Plus the added option of tapping a Stove or Fireplace as well :beer:


----------

